# Side skirt extensions of a R32 GTR. Yea or Nay? PICs



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

A friend of mine gave me a pair of side skirt extensions for a 370Z that I am thinking of modifying to fit my R32. Its not a bad fit but one end will need trimming and shaping.

I have seen a few pictures with the extensions on R32s and they don't look to bad. Not sure if it will look good in black or the car colour KH2.. My car has not got the side skirt spats.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Is your front splitter black? If so I'd go with black. A slight offset in colour does always looks good.


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

jnoor said:


> Is your front splitter black? If so I'd go with black. A slight offset in colour does always looks good.


Cheers. The front splitter is Gunmetal Grey.


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

Go with GMG if that's the colour of your splitter, it will look good.

I've got a pair of carbon R34 Nismo style extensions cut to fit on my 32.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

As above match the colour to your front splitter. You might want to add some rear spats (assuming that you'd already have some) too.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Body colour if you fit them, need a better mounting system though I predict the one pictured will cause issues


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

Simonh said:


> Body colour if you fit them, need a better mounting system though I predict the one pictured will cause issues




:runaway::runaway::blahblah:


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

Cris said:


> As above match the colour to your front splitter. You might want to add some rear spats (assuming that you'd already have some) too.


I never really liked the fit of the side or rear spats. I think it will still look good without any spats as the side skirts is lower than the front and rear..


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Ray-GTR said:


> I never really liked the fit of the side or rear spats. I think it will still look good without any spats as the side skirts is lower than the front and rear..


Really? I'd have thought that the side extension is about the same as the front lip. Perhaps a full side shot would help.


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

Cris said:


> Really? I'd have thought that the side extension is about the same as the front lip. Perhaps a full side shot would help.


Sorry, Typo.. The side skirts is higher than the front lip and rear bumper and by adding the side extensions it will be roughly the same height.


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

To me it looks like the extension is the wrong way round. As in for pass side?


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

integra said:


> To me it looks like the extension is the wrong way round. As in for pass side?


You mean the drivers side extension should be on the passenger side?


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like it, but might just be me! And I appreciate they’re not for the car....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

